# Latest labs on Nature-throid; all over the place



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

So I've been on 1/4 NT for a little over 6 weeks, and I had a panel done and finally tested my antibodies after being GF for 6 months. There's good, and bad, and I'm puzzled.

*TSH: 0.099 (0.45-4.50) Worse*

FT4: 1.07 (0.82-1.77)

FT3: 2.3 (2.0-4.4)

TT3: 82 (71-180) *Slight increase*

*TPO Ab: 181 (0-34) Improvement*

*TgAb: 2.2 (0.0-0.9) Worse*

My TPOab has come down from 248, but my TgAb is now super high after being borderline high 6 months ago. I cannot believe this TSH; if it's this low, wouldn't I feel like a jacked up meth addict?

So far everything has been same sympton wise, although I am 3 weeks dairy free now in addition to GF. I'm 30 days into the Insanity program, with no weight loss. Hair still falls out though maybe not as bad, I'm not napping as much as I used to, and whole body temp seems to be better, except my hands and feet are often ICE cold. I'm not jittery, anxious, having hot flashes, or feeling any new bumps on my thyroid.

I'm seeing the PA tomorrow to discuss this. I'm very confused.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Disregard the TSH when taking dessicated thyroid meds. It doesn't matter.

Your free t3 is still WAY too low, so I'm not surprised that you aren't losing weight and not feeling radioactive. 

Also, Tg and TgAB number can, in some people (NOT everyone), rise when taking dessicated thyroid meds. You might be one of those people. You have had an ultrasound, yes?


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Yes, which revealed a right lobe nodule. FNA came back no cancer, conclusive of Hashimoto's with huertle cells.

I'm eager to see what the PA says, but my initial thought is to perhaps not take T4 anymore and try T3 therapy only. By some miracle I got off the wait list for the really well-reviewed endocrinologist outside of my network, and my appt is Feb 20th, but I'm so hesitant to go see another traditional endo. I'm sure if I showed that doctor these she would have me hospitalized or say I should realistically be dead.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Why are you so worried about the TSH? When taking exogenous T3; the only good test is the FREE T3 which you had and it shows that you are undermedicated.

Time for a bump up by about 1/4 grain.

Let us know what the doctor has to say and "Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?"

Sending hugs,


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks Andros!

So after talking with the PA, who was great as usual, we are going to retest my TSH, because given how I feel we both believe that there may be a lab error. So I'm off to the lab afterwork for a fresh draw, and also to get my Vitamin D tested; I've been on a 1x weekly 50,000 units Vit D pill and hopefully labs show it is working.

I know the consensus on here is that TSH should not be focused on and I know that, but I have to say it's a little freaky to have one that low when I feel relatively same as always. My gut is leaning towards the retest being much higher. My PA did joke that from now on, don't do the TSH at all, because given my TT3, FT3, and FT4 I would definitely warrant an increase in meds.

After we get the results, I am going to start on Cytomel only (2.5mcg 2x day, then bump to 5mcg 2x day if I adjust well). It could be that I don't really need T4 and conversion is just my problem.

Thanks all


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

So, retested TSH came back at 0.869. Makes much more sense than 0.09. Vitamin D showed an improvement from 24 to 29.8 (30-100 range). That's with 50,000 units 1x a week for 14 weeks(?).

Proceeding with 5mcg 2x daily of Cytomel, and waiting to see what PA will prescribe me for Vitamin D. I took my first Cytomel last night, and first dose this morning at 6am. I am happy that I did not feel any of the common effects - no heart racing, no overly warm feeling, etc.

But then again, it makes me wonder why so many people report feeling significant changes once they take their dose and I feel nothing. I feel like my absorption is good, as I think going dairy free has really made an impact.


----------

